# baby bunnies xx



## rakimamira (Feb 20, 2012)

:crazy: Hi everyone ,ill try and make this as short as possible . Bought 2 rabbits supposedly male (u all know whats next lol). Well turns out our lovely cookie is a girl and had 8 babies early hours sat morning. All babies are alive and feeding at present.i am just wandering how long will it be before i can be sure they will all live ? ,1 little one does not seem as plump as the others is there anything i can do . I am really anxious as i dont want to lose any of them and this is all new to me . Thank you for reading , any advice would be great  :crazy: Thank you all for your help  xx


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

my bunny had 6 babies she abandoned 1 early on i think it was week 1 so i think if anything happens it will be early on my vet said i could handle them at 3 week and they were all healthy and lively and survived and i left the mum to it and didnt clean the nest out just everywere else hope this helps


----------



## rakimamira (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for replying emma . I'm such a worrier . They all seem to be doing well and she must be feeding them as they have plump tummys and are all lovely and warm . I'm just worried as its her first litter and there's so many negative answers on the internet I've worked myself up I think . Thank you again


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Hiya, I was in exactly the same situation as you 6 wks ago....my bunny had 8 babies! Like u we thought we had 2 males! I separated mum and dad when I discovered the babies but was too late, she had another 7 babies a week ago today! 1st litter all survived and fine,they are gorgeous! 2nd litter doing well so far so fingers crossed they're all ok! 
When did u separate your bunnies? If like me it was once the babies were born then your mummy bunny could well be pregnant again.

I handled mine around 3wks, cleaned the nest out at same time, I had to as it was wet which I assumed wasn't very healthy for them to be in. 

I'm now advertising my 1st litter with no luck :-( bunnies aren't easy to home. I'm keeping 1 and my mum having 1 then she's going to get a friend for him from the 2nd litter. I'd love to keep the lot but just can't! 

I'm def no expert but just ask if u need help! I got lots of great advice from here! 
Elaine xx


----------



## rakimamira (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi elaine thanks for ur reply its made me feel lots better . Seperated them a few weeks ago so def no chance of her being pregnant again . Much to the annoyance of our male floppy mad is not the word stamping his feet in his hutch all the time not a happy bunny. :crazy: all the babies are wriggling well so I'm hoping they will all be ok . Odd thing is my doe is nibbling on the fur she's put in the nest ! As for homing the babies I'm lucky as I went bk to the pet shop I got them from and told them the situation he said they would be happy to buy them from me . Ill have a problem letting them go but the expense is way too much as I'm sure u know . I hope u have some luck with finding homes for them soon . Thanks again for ur help . Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

rakimamira said:


> Hi elaine thanks for ur reply its made me feel lots better . Seperated them a few weeks ago so def no chance of her being pregnant again . Much to the annoyance of our male floppy mad is not the word stamping his feet in his hutch all the time not a happy bunny. :crazy: all the babies are wriggling well so I'm hoping they will all be ok . Odd thing is my doe is nibbling on the fur she's put in the nest ! As for homing the babies I'm lucky as I went bk to the pet shop I got them from and told them the situation he said they would be happy to buy them from me . Ill have a problem letting them go but the expense is way too much as I'm sure u know . I hope u have some luck with finding homes for them soon . Thanks again for ur help . Let me know how you get on.


Please don't sell them to the pet shop


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the pet shop will only miss sex them again, If you advertise well in advance and ask your friends to ask their friends you should be able to find them good homes. It would be nice to provide the new owners with an information pack on their new bunnies outlining the care they need


----------



## rakimamira (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi bernie . To be honest we thought we had 2 males and this has all been a big shock . I wouldn't know what else to do , I couldn't possibly keep them all . As much as I would love too. I have no family in birmingham as I have moved from wales to here so its just me hubby and children . Hopefully I will find a solution the last thing I want is for them not to be looked after .thanks for ur post


----------



## rakimamira (Feb 20, 2012)

hi emzy hopefully ill be able to work this out . or ill have to get a bigger house to keep them all in ,thanks for post


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

rakimamira said:


> Hi bernie . To be honest we thought we had 2 males and this has all been a big shock . I wouldn't know what else to do , I couldn't possibly keep them all . As much as I would love too. I have no family in birmingham as I have moved from wales to here so its just me hubby and children . Hopefully I will find a solution the last thing I want is for them not to be looked after .thanks for ur post


I am aware it is a shock, unfortunately this happens more often than not with pet shops which is one reason I will be very happy if they are ever stopped from selling animals.
But just think, if the pet shop couldn't even sex the bunnies that you bought off them then you are setting up other people to be in exactly the same situation, and you don't want to know what many pets hops do to animals that don't sell 

If you have a local rescue center it might be an idea to contact them so that they can give you ideas of how to rehome, they might even be able to help rehome them for you so that the potential owners are home checked and the best possible home can be found for them.

Please, please don't send these babies back to the pet shop


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

If you are worried about any of the kits or they crawl out of the nest and you need to handle any of them, remove the mum and feed her some greens out of site. Rub your hands in her fur and then you can pic the kits up to check them. I gave some of my kits some top up milk when I was worried about them. Generally though it is best to leave them to mum as she should take care of them without intervening. Remember that when the kits come out of the nest and open their eyes at around 10-14 days that you don't let them get the greens as their digestion will not be developed enough to digest it, so feed mum greens away from them.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Once my bunnies came out of the nest they were all going for mums food.theyve been having carrots,kale,celery etc from around 3 wks and all are fine. I found it impossible to keep them away from her food and my vet said they'd be fine having a small amount. 
As for rehoming,it's hard,I'm not giving them to a pet shop,my local one suggested I let them have them for them to sell on, I'd get no money from them. As much as I'd like to get some money back if poss my main concern is finding good loving homes where they'll be wanted, not easy! If icant sell I'm thinking of contacting the RSPCA, other than that I'm not sure where else.
I live in somerset so if anyone is nearby and interested please let me know, or if anyone knows of anywhere that would maybe take them off my hands soon that'd be much appreciated. They are nearly 6 wks so need to rehome in about 2 wks as I'll need to separate the males as haven't got the space to do this,the last thing I want is for them to start breeding! 
Xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

ChatterPuss said:


> If you are worried about any of the kits or they crawl out of the nest and you need to handle any of them, remove the mum and feed her some greens out of site. Rub your hands in her fur and then you can pic the kits up to check them. I gave some of my kits some top up milk when I was worried about them. Generally though it is best to leave them to mum as she should take care of them without intervening. Remember that when the kits come out of the nest and open their eyes at around 10-14 days that you don't let them get the greens as their digestion will not be developed enough to digest it, so feed mum greens away from them.


So long as mum has been getting greens throughout the pregnancy there is no reason why the babies can't have a small amount of veg.
The only time you don't feed veg to babies is if you don't know if mum had been given any.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Please don't give them to the pet shop. i work next door to one and know what goes on in there and i got my rosie because she is black and they couldn't sell her and her couple of weeks was up,she was getting 'too old' to sell so they were going to give her to the frozen food man.


----------



## rakimamira (Feb 20, 2012)

Omg that's so shocking.  I guess ill be keeping them if I can't find suitable homes . I never thought things like that happened . Thank you for posting . This has def opened my eyes . :nonod:to think that people can be so cruel makes me very upset xxx


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

rakimamira said:


> Omg that's so shocking.  I guess ill be keeping them if I can't find suitable homes . I never thought things like that happened . Thank you for posting . This has def opened my eyes . :nonod:to think that people can be so cruel makes me very upset xxx


Sending animals off to the frozen food man is very normal,as is just popping poorly animals in the freezer alive as they obviously don't want a vets bill for making them better. pet shops are cruel and evil and should be banned from selling any animal.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

rakimamira said:


> Omg that's so shocking.  I guess ill be keeping them if I can't find suitable homes . I never thought things like that happened . Thank you for posting . This has def opened my eyes . :nonod:to think that people can be so cruel makes me very upset xxx


It upsets me too :-( its really shocking how cruel people can be. 
I'd so love to keep all of mine but as that's 15 of them (not inc mum and dad bunnies) its just not possible. No pet shop will be getting their hands on my baby bunnies so if RSPCA is not an option then I'll have to keep looking but only have 2 weeks to get it sorted :-/

Going back to feeding the babies veg,I knew mummy rabbit had had plenty of it during her pregnancy so knew the babies would be ok,ESP as mum had another litter a month later so the 1st litter had to be removed from her, so I felt they needed to be eating some veg as were on their own from such a young age.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> So long as mum has been getting greens throughout the pregnancy there is no reason why the babies can't have a small amount of veg.
> The only time you don't feed veg to babies is if you don't know if mum had been given any.


I had always been advised not to give greens to young kits until their digestion had developed! I also found from experience that I had some ill kits (and lost a few from bloat) which the vet put down to them getting hold of greens too young. However, I always let them feed on mums pellets and carrots which they have all love with no I'll effects! 
So only speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

ChatterPuss said:


> I had always been advised not to give greens to young kits until their digestion had developed! I also found from experience that I had some ill kits (and lost a few from bloat) which the vet put down to them getting hold of greens too young. However, I always let them feed on mums pellets and carrots which they have all love with no I'll effects!
> So only speaking from personal experience.


Yes some can still get bloat (but then some babies can still get bloat without any veg ) but so long as mum has had greens thoughout the pregnancy and the babies aren't allowed too much veg and the right sort they are normally fine. Personally I wouldn't be feeding them too many carrots due to the high sugar content.


----------

